# 16 year old completed deca and sus cycle!



## Uknown16 (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm 16 and did a 12 week course of steriods, some people may have there opinions but each to there own.

anyway I was injecting 0.5 sus and 0.5 deca 2x a week mon/fri

i blew up like a motherfuc*ket at week 6 and strength was through the roof!

but it does feel like I've been kicked up the ass by a horse after jabbing lol

anyway my main training was compound although I did not slack on isolated either.

squats/dl/db/bp all went through the roof best 12 weeks with no regrets here are the stats.

before

weight: 118 pounds 6%bf

height:5"9

after (improved diet aswell)

weight: 136

height(still was growing): 5"11

lost 5lb kept the rest but never felt better

currently running pct.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not normally the steroid police but 16s pushing it lol. You grew 2 inches in 3 months at 16? seems unlikely lol


----------



## Uknown16 (Feb 23, 2014)

Sorry lol I meant to put that in ("if I was still" context)


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

u even use a ai on cycle? whats the pct?/when did cycle finish?


----------



## Uknown16 (Feb 23, 2014)

No I did not although I did consider letro but never got round to it but did get any big sides like gyno or bloaty just some mild body acne, and 3 weeks off nolva/clomid


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

most wouldn't start pct until atleast 4 weeks after the cycles finished with deca, 4 weeks would be best i guess seeing as u used low doses. Really you need a ai atleast ready incase u see signs of gyno lol. Complete **** up of a cycle in all honesty but looks like u got away with it so far


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

pics is all i want


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Lmao trollololololol

2 things... Anyone stupid enough to use gear at 16 and actually sounds like they know what they are doing screams troll.. Then there's the 2 inches growth in height in a matter of weeks...

At least pretend your 18 or pretend you don't know what Pct or ai's are.... ????


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

pics or youre 23


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Did you use your dad's card to pay for all of this lol? Did your mommy inject for you?


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> pics is all i want


Of a 16 year old boy:confused:


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Simspin said:


> Of a 16 year old boy:confused:


Yeah, you would be!!!!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

5 11" at 136 lb, did you have to use .5" long pins for fear of coming out the other side?


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

1 shot of Deca has been proven to completely 100% shut your natural test production down, good luck in the future


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

I BLAME THE PARENTS


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I had an 18" dick when I was 16 because I took Milk thistle x2 a day ,I have sadly lost most of my gains now because of no pct ..


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> 5 11" at 136 lb, did you have to use .5" long pins for fear of coming out the other side?


10 stone at 5ft 11 after a steroid course?

Yeah right, poor trolling.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

http://420.thrashbarg.net/trololo.swf

:lol:


----------



## grant hunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Hahaha nnniiiiiiiiiiiiicccccceeeeeeee

16 :-/ god I dread to think what **** my 2 year old will be doing when he's 16

He will be asking for a Pfizer Genotropin Pen 36iu number


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## Riddar (Dec 20, 2011)

Carbon-12 said:


> http://420.thrashbarg.net/trololo.swf
> 
> :lol:


Haha some weird sh1t right there.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

You obviously are worried that you did your self damage.

If not you wouldn't post on here looking for justification.

Perhaps you will be completely fine and perhaps you will suffer problems from this choice.

I will say those gains could have been obtained naturally through hard work....but that's the problem right? Hard work isn't easy :-(


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

136lbs is ****ing POOR! what was even the point.


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> Yeah, you would be!!!!


I would be a 16 year old boy, your a sick guy


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

bigchickenlover said:


> I BLAME THE PARENTS


I blame the immigrants!!!


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Obvious troll, but incase he isn't. You're a dumbness for starting gear at 16..


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Starting at 16 is really stupid I rather build my physique naturally until I'm atleast 25 years old and then think about going to the next level.

Well I guess everyone makes their own choises.


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

Riddar said:


> Haha some weird sh1t right there.


I agree but couldn't quite figure out where the milk came from?

I'm not going to open it twice to find out either :scared:


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> It all started when our protagonist, Nelson Daniels, woke up in a swamp. It was the tenth time it had happened. Feeling abnormally pleased, Nelson Daniels deflowered a paper clip, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Subsequently, he realized that his beloved Vest was missing! Immediately he called his sworn enemy, Kelvin Adams. Nelson Daniels had known Kelvin Adams for (plus or minus) 20 years, the majority of which were striking ones. Kelvin Adams was unique. He was attractive though sometimes a little... dimwitted. Nelson Daniels called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.
> 
> Kelvin Adams picked up to a very glad Nelson Daniels. Kelvin Adams calmly assured him that most otters sigh before mating, yet bunnies usually surreptitiously yawn *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting Nelson Daniels. Why was Kelvin Adams trying to distract Nelson Daniels? Because he had snuck out from Nelson Daniels's with the Vest only nine days prior. It was a eccentric little Vest... how could he resist?
> 
> ...


Man I'm At work laughing like a [email protected] at that , people are asking what is wrong with me ....


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

If you've researched them and already trained a bit then fair enough but at 118lb mate you really should be spending at least a year or so training properly! This is a really liberal and laid back board. If you were on one of the US ones like steroid.com the flaming would be endless!!


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

0/troll


----------



## luke.lean (Sep 6, 2013)

Idiot


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

poor trolling at best , even poorer if real.

'blew up ' from 118ibs ( 8.4 stone ) to 136ibs ( 9.7 stone ) :confused1:

....eating food would have helped you more


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

DazUKM said:


> 0/troll


I have like 1 hour staring at the gif of your signature.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> It all started when our protagonist, Nelson Daniels, woke up in a swamp. It was the tenth time it had happened. Feeling abnormally pleased, Nelson Daniels deflowered a paper clip, thinking it would make him feel better (but as usual, it did not). Subsequently, he realized that his beloved Vest was missing! Immediately he called his sworn enemy, Kelvin Adams. Nelson Daniels had known Kelvin Adams for (plus or minus) 20 years, the majority of which were striking ones. Kelvin Adams was unique. He was attractive though sometimes a little... dimwitted. Nelson Daniels called him anyway, for the situation was urgent.
> 
> Kelvin Adams picked up to a very glad Nelson Daniels. Kelvin Adams calmly assured him that most otters sigh before mating, yet bunnies usually surreptitiously yawn *after* mating. He had no idea what that meant; he was only concerned with distracting Nelson Daniels. Why was Kelvin Adams trying to distract Nelson Daniels? Because he had snuck out from Nelson Daniels's with the Vest only nine days prior. It was a eccentric little Vest... how could he resist?
> 
> ...


I don't know what I've just read :confused1:


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It would of been beleivable had a said a realistic weight. I was 160lbs sub 10% bf at 13


----------



## Jordanedgar (May 24, 2014)

Hahaha oh god what have I just read!!


----------

